
Trump's Truthful Heresy on Globalization and Free Trade - carsongross
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevekeen/2016/11/11/trumps-truthful-heresy-on-globalization-and-free-trade/
======
carsongross
NB: Steve Keen is a liberal economist from Australia (currently in London) who
is doing ground-breaking anti-establishment work. He is well worth looking
into regardless of your political outlook (I'm a conservative and he has
changed my thinking on government deficit spending.)

